# 7" stick baits



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

Dove into the wonderful world of injecting soft plastics. Up until now it's been hand pour, which has been great. Tried the injector and it's just as fun. Here's a few stick baits I've made recently. In the middle is a regular sized Senko just to give the baits some scale....Thanks for looking!


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Real nice work


----------

